# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Haeretic's Workbook

## Haeretic

Hi everyone! I'm 17 and i had my first lucid dream when i was about 10 years old: i asked myself if it was possible to understand you are in a dream while you are in it, and a few nights after it happened, but i hadn't control of it and i get awake immediatly, and i deduced you cannot do whatever you want in a dream (i was wrong, of course). This summer while i was experimentig polyphasic sleep i read about lucid dreams and learnt you can do everything during these experiences, so i started to do reality checks. I had two LD while on polyphasic (i used it for less than a month), but while i was lucid i only think about what i can do, and then suddenly awake. Then later i had a good lucid dreams, in which i was escaping from something dark and i tried to make light from my hands to destroy him, but i didn't achieve! Finally, on 5th December, a nice, but short, LD in which i floated in my room, but when i tried to pass my ceiling i wake up D:
Any advice?

----------


## gab

Welcome to DILD class!

Good job on your lucids, congrats! You are doing great, you achieved a lot already. Don't try to rush and do too much. Learn little by little. Next lucids, concentrate on stabilizing. It will make your dreams longer, and they will get longer as you have more of them too.

Stabilizing
Collection of techniques for DILD 
Self-awareness (sageous) - this is a part from a WILD technique, but daytime awareness helps with every type of a lucid dream. It helps you get more clear dreams, more control, longer ones and practically everything else.

Love those cute poison dart frogs ::alien::

----------


## Haeretic

> Welcome to DILD class!
> 
> Good job on your lucids, congrats! You are doing great, you achieved a lot already. Don't try to rush and do too much. Learn little by little. Next lucids, concentrate on stabilizing. It will make your dreams longer, and they will get longer as you have more of them too.
> 
> Stabilizing
> Collection of techniques for DILD 
> Self-awareness (sageous) - this is a part from a WILD technique, but daytime awareness helps with every type of a lucid dream. It helps you get more clear dreams, more control, longer ones and practically everything else.
> 
> Love those cute poison dart frogs



Thank you very much! I've had another DILD this night, but it had been pretty strange: i didn't remember exactly how i achieved it was a lucid dream, but i was already flying in my room, following a sort of wind. Maybe i realized i was dreaming for this event! Well, then i went near a wall, in which i had to create a door to exit to the outside, but first i try to stabilize. So i rubbed my hands, but i feel like pressed all around and the dream degenerate. Then i was laying in my bed, and the pc was making a strange noise, i went to control what it was and i thought it was the sound i sometimes feel in my ears during a SP, and i thought about lucid dreams...but i didn't understand i was in it again! lol or maybe i thought, but for some strange reason i did nothing!

I enjoy you have valued my avatar  :wink2:  I was searching for an image of a Dendrobates Azureus, and i found this one, which is the icon of Vuze if i well remember  ::D:  It's a very important animal for myself  :wink2:

----------


## gab

> Well, then i went near a wall, in which i had to create a door to exit to the outside,



You know you can go through walls, right?  ::alien::  You have to know that you can do it and just do it. It works.





> but first i try to stabilize. So i rubbed my hands, but i feel like pressed all around and the dream degenerate.



Rub your hands, clap them, touch your arms, legs, ground, anything that's around you, eat something (first time I ate a plant). Yell out loud "stabilize", "clarity now". If you never heard your voice in a dream before, practice this during day. Pretend you just got lucid and stabilize and yell with confidence. (make sure your door is closed ::alien:: 





> Then i was laying in my bed, and the pc was making a strange noise, i went to control what it was and i thought it was the sound i sometimes feel in my ears during a SP, and i thought about lucid dreams...but i didn't understand i was in it again! lol or maybe i thought, but for some strange reason i did nothing!



That's called FA (false awakening). You may get a lots of these. If you do reality check every time you get up from your bed during day/night, you will start RC in false awakenings (they always start in your bed) and you will realize you are dreaming and you will get lucid. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## Haeretic

Ok  :wink2:  for the wall the problem is that i tried pass thought it in another LD, but i woke up! but of course i hadn't stabilized the dream...
I've read the guides you sent me, but the LD has happened while i was sleeping and you were psting ( damned time zone!). last night i hadn't the possibility on try them...because i hadn't an LD! But i remember three dream. Two not very well, but the third perfectly, and inside it i talked with a friend about lucid dreams, but immediatly world explosed!

----------


## gab

> Ok  for the wall the problem is that i tried pass thought it in another LD, but i woke up! but of course i hadn't stabilized the dream...
> I've read the guides you sent me, but the LD has happened while i was sleeping and you were psting ( damned time zone!). last night i hadn't the possibility on try them...because i hadn't an LD! But i remember three dream. Two not very well, but the third perfectly, and inside it i talked with a friend about lucid dreams, but immediatly world explosed!



I don't think you woke up from going through the wall, so next time it will work. And yes, stabilizing is important.

Remembering 3 dreams is great. And talking about LDing in your dream is a great sign! It means that your thinking about LDing is seeping into your dreams. Good job!

----------


## Haeretic

the last two day i've been ill, and i didn't remember dreams (i didn't try to recall because i preferred lay in my bed). Today i remember two dreams, but non very well :S

Well, so that time i try to pass the wall it has probably been another FA? Damn it!

----------


## gab

Feel better soon. And I meant that going through the wall probably didn't wake you up. You just simply woke up.  ::alien:: 

Have a notebook next to your bed and when you wake up in the morning, lay still and think about your dream. You may remember some.

----------


## Haeretic

This one has been a strange night! I've had hypnagogic visions, i've remembered a dream which is an episode of Scrubs created by my mind, and an intermittent lucid dream! Sometimes everything became black, so i tried to watch something, and i decided to watch me in my bed (i was in my room, again!) but i didn't achieve. Then i don't know where the dream went to, i have to admit i was very little lucid ^^"

----------


## Haeretic

don't know if the last one was a lucid dream or hypnagogic: i was covered by my blanket and watching around, but i don't remember what i see. Maybe my room,  maybe a sort of luxurious living room, maybe a mix. Than suddenly my blanket get alive, and became a humanoid. The background then became black with fog. During this dream I was always quite out of it, like a spectator, but i have to admit that if these images wwere hypnagogic illusions, they were the nearest to a lucid dream i've ever had. I have also to add that sometimes i have normal dreams in which i'm only a spectator. What do you think about?

----------


## gab

> don't know if the last one was a lucid dream or hypnagogic: i was covered by my blanket and watching around, but i don't remember what i see. Maybe my room,  maybe a sort of luxurious living room, maybe a mix. Than suddenly my blanket get alive, and became a humanoid. The background then became black with fog. During this dream I was always quite out of it, like a spectator, but i have to admit that if these images wwere hypnagogic illusions, they were the nearest to a lucid dream i've ever had. I have also to add that sometimes i have normal dreams in which i'm only a spectator. What do you think about?



Hrm, that's hard to tell sometimes, I agree. NOw, that you are having lucid dreams, some vividnes and even control can hapen in your regular dreams too. It could have been HH or LD. But, the best way to tell is, if you knew you were dreaming. Even if I have some nice HH, and then I enter LD, I recognize when this happened. I used to feel extreme happiness at the moment of realization. Each time I said something like "yes, i'm dreaming". Have you felt anything like that? If yes, it was a LD.

----------


## Haeretic

Oh yes, i was also so exciting because i knew i was seeing with colsed eyes! 
The fact is that util now i haven't had a serious lucid dreams, because i always forget stabilization...well, the next time i sure i'll achieve  :wink2:

----------


## gab

> Oh yes, i was also so exciting because i knew i was seeing with colsed eyes! 
> The fact is that util now i haven't had a serious lucid dreams, because i always forget stabilization...well, the next time i sure i'll achieve



Seeing my room with closed eyes gets me excited too  ::alien:: 

One of the best ways to stabilize is to yell out commands. "Stabilize now", "clarity now", "awareness now". Good luck.

----------


## Haeretic

Thanks  :wink2:

----------


## Haeretic

Achieved! As soon as i became lucid i repeated several times "Lucidity now!". unfortunatly, i forgot to rub my and the dream wasn't so vivid, and it gradually slided to a simple sleep paralys.
I was walking in my living room, and then in my garage, when Bugs Bunny (  :Eek:  ) hurled me to the ground and jump on me. I tried to set him on fire, but i didn't achieve and i noticed the dream was really not vivid, so i decided to wake up (i know, in my dreams i am an idiot). Maybe i was also a little scared by Bugs Bunny...

----------


## gab

Awesome, another one! Good job!

If you can't remember to stabilize, practice during day. Pretend you just got lucid and yell "clarity now", 'awareness now" and "stabilize now". Start patting your arms, legs, feel your clothes, stomp your feet, feel the ground, smell the air, touch the wall or anything that's nearby. The goal is to make yourself part of a dream.

You can yell those commands in your language, doesn't have to be in English. Anything, that makes sense to you and you understand what it means will work.

It would help if you practiced daytime awareness from the self-awareness link and from Collection of techniques link I posted above. Awareness will help you to have more clear and vivid and also longer dreams.  ::alien::

----------


## Haeretic

Thank you for these advices  :smiley:  of course, i've said the command in italian.
About ADA, i've a problem about when do it, because almost all the day i'm concentrated in some activity: usually or i'm playing an instrument, or i'm at the pc or i'm doing homework. When i'm at the pc not doing something important or when i'm at school i often rc if i realize i'm too inside my thought. Do you think it will be useful add also the commands (not at aschool of course) and the other indications such as feel the ground and so on?

By the way i'm so proud of my result, also these night i've had a hypnagogic view, but i decided to open my eyes to be sure . i always do this stupid error!  :paranoid:

----------


## gab

> About ADA, i've a problem about when do it, because almost all the day i'm concentrated in some activity: usually or i'm playing an instrument, or i'm at the pc or i'm doing homework. When i'm at the pc not doing something important or when i'm at school i often rc if i realize i'm too inside my thought. Do you think it will be useful add also the commands (not at aschool of course) and the other indications such as feel the ground and so on?
> 
> By the way i'm so proud of my result, also these night i've had a hypnagogic view, but i decided to open my eyes to be sure . i always do this stupid error!



I know, it's just so easy to get lost in you thoughts or your activity. And that's the biggest problem once we get lucid. We just get lost - we lose the connection to the dream way too soon. It takes lots of practice to be able to pay attention to one thing and not get distracted with something else.

I link you sivason's dram yoga. He teaches how to keep your attention.

To your second question. I think that anything can be practiced during day. I have never seen or touched my body in a dream before, or heard my voice, untill I started practicing this in waking life.

I pretend I just got lucid and I yell the commands, touch and feel my arms, legs, get on my knees and touch the ground, wall, ... This kinda programms my mind to do this as soon as I get lucid, without thinking about what to do.

HH - I love those. Good job. Yeah, keep your eyes closed, it works better that way. Have pleasant thoughts, repeat your mantra, so yo don't get any thoughts you don't want to have.  ::alien::

----------


## Haeretic

thanks  :smiley:  in those 5 days i've took a break because i noticed RC had lost its meaning, but i'll start again from tomorrow.
I think i'll also learn something about dream yoga, because i want to be sure that my 10th lucid dream will be memorable.

----------


## Haeretic

I don't post from a lot! During this period i've had short moments of lucidity and some voyages in the blackworld  :tongue2:  once i was also near to die in a dream and i decided to escape in the blackworld to save myself lol

But i don't want to considere those dreams, my 10th MUST be a serious SL!

----------


## gab

You just post whenever you like, that's no problem at all.

When you are in the blackworld, try to yell "I can see now", "Everything is so bright, there is so mych light", "look at  that beautiful planet". Maybe you are still in a dream, and when you act as if you saw something, it may show itself and you can continue with your lucid. Good luck ::alien::

----------


## Haeretic

Wow, thanks! I've never thought it about this possibility  :smiley:

----------


## Haeretic

New LD this night! I will tell it using the present because it makes the dream be memorized more easily
I see the omniscent eye which is changing color so fast, and there is a strange techno music (a genre i don't like!) in the background. I try to feel as my body is sinking and as if it is relaxed, and then i have a fake awakening. I do a rc and the lucid dream starts! A giant silver knight comes into my room with murderous intent, so i take a sword and kill him! (I wanted to fulminate him, but i didn't achieve). Then i go to the next room and find a terrified nobleman, which thinks i'm here to kill him too. But then he understands i killed the knight, and he gives gold to me as reward!
Then i lose lucidity and i go to play the sims3, and a few time after i'm awake :S

By the way, i'm satisfied!

----------


## gab

Haha, I would be satisfied after a dream like that too! Awesome.

I saw your question in the other thread about entering LD from HH. Here is an article about that Sensations, HH and types of entry into WILD.. You can ask me a quesiton about it either in a thread or here. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## Haeretic

Awesome LD last night!

I'm in front of a white wall, over white stairs. I think I'm in my house, but then I remember that no place in my house looks like this one!
So I see a strange symbol, like white concentric circles in a black background, and then I'm in my living room. I decide to start flying, and I fly really well! In the air I see some of my old puppets clap their hands and dancing! I try to create a candle, but I don't achieve it. Then another symbol, and I'm walking in my city during a fair, but half of the area was desertic (not empty, a real desert with sand). All the people there are like one of my friends, but each one unique: one was tall, one small, one fat, one muscular and so on. I decide to find a nice girl to...ok, you got it. I see only two girls of my classroom which I don't like so much (but i hug one of them by the way). Fortunatly I understand that (as I think usually while awake) use a LD for stuff like this one is a real waste, and then one of my greatest tasks comes back in my mind: I have to find the Onirigod (see explanation below). I walk thorugh the desert, and I see 4 american-indians dressed like spider-man, sitted on a bench. A strange symbol once again, and then a crystal stair appeared under my feet (I still was in the desert). But I was too excited, and the stair crashed down and the dream ended  :Sad: 

I'm proud a lot!
Every time a symbol appeared, i repeat to myself "this is a dream, and i know it is", and i think this helped me all those 3 times not to get up.

The Onirigod: one of my task in lucid dreaming is to create a great, dynamic world. In this world, the supreme ruler is this entity created by me, the Onirigod, which lives on the clouds.
By the way I don't believe dream entity are real, I made him only because i like the idea.

----------


## gab

That's an incredible LD!

Why do you think that symbol was appearing? It helped you stay lucid, that's awesome.

If you can't create something, just think "oh, i'll just pull it out of my pocket". Or "oh, it's right there behind that corner".

Good luck with creating your world. There is thread someplace about something similar.  ::alien::

----------


## Haeretic

I really don't know what that symbol means  :Sad:  It was composed of waves, i've remembered.

Good advices  :smiley:

----------


## Haeretic

Another great LD!

I'm inside a minecraft server, all is made of Netherrack and the Sky is grey. An op is breaking a glass plate. Then I'm in a sort of swamp, and from earth come out two black slime (but amorphous, not cubic as the minecraft's ones). Here I become lucid. So I escape, and then 3 wood doors grow from water, and a dark green slime grow near them! I escape this one, too! Then I search on the Internet what could be a good way to meet the Onirigod: i have to smooth a manhole with a block of lime! So I take from my pocket (thank you gab  ::D:  ) all the things I need. But after I smooth the manhole, I think I've had a fake awakening. I simply stayed there waiting to enter again in a dream, and so it was! I'm again in minecraft, and I se (while flying) a huge battle between some players and some mobs. Then two unknown black creatures try to kill me, but I escape also those ones. So I go to sit on a hill, observing the sunrise. Next to me there's my brother, which talks to me about the Trinity. He says that there's a great cube inside God which contains the other essence. I explain him that, in my opinion, we should not be subjected to any god, because we can control everything in our lives, and in our dreams. So I show him a stick, and then I extend it out of our views.
I think I've not met the Onirigod, but  I decide by the way to end the dream (I'm an idiot lol).

The dream was very stable, but it lacked a bit in vividness. Suggestions?
I also have to improve a bit control, often I left the dream flows by its own.

----------


## gab

Have you tried yelling commands, "vividnes now", "more colors now", "clarity now", or just saying to yourself "look how is everything so detailed".

They all work, but for me, the last one worked the best. 

The reason for it is, that in commands, you just asking for something to happen, but in the last example, you are commenting on something, that you believe has already happened. (althought it didn't happen yet, but you say it as if it was a fact, so there is no doubt in your mind that is it so, so your mind quickly get's it more detailed for you.)

Congrats on your lucid  ::alien::

----------


## Haeretic

Well, I've to use those commands  ::D: 

thanks  :wink2:

----------

